# Hi from Dorset UK :)



## kr236rk (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,

Battling with DAWs more years than I care to remember! 

Ric


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome from a Gloucestershire member.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome!

Also in Dorset


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome!
Just watched "Escape to the Country" last night. Couple bought a home in Dorset. Beautiful country! I've been three times. 
I'll switch places with you lads. It's 100000 degrees Fahrenheit here in Texas today. (About 100 Celsius?)


----------



## fiestared (Aug 4, 2017)

kr236rk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Battling with DAWs more years than I care to remember!
> 
> Ric


Welcome Ric, I really like Dorset, I used to live in Bournemouth a long time ago : the "fish and chips" Chez Fred, the New Forest, the Bic, etc... ah memories.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 4, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Welcome Ric, I really like Dorset, I used to live in Bournemouth a long time ago : the "fish and chips" Chez Fred, the New Forest, the Bic, etc... ah memories.



Hi, thanks, I'm nearer Fordingbridge


----------



## fiestared (Aug 5, 2017)

kr236rk said:


> Hi, thanks, I'm nearer Fordingbridge


If I remember well it's near Ringwood. Is the "fish and chips" "chez Fred" still open ? If yes, I can recommend it, a real "delice".


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 5, 2017)

fiestared said:


> If I remember well it's near Ringwood. Is the "fish and chips" "chez Fred" still open ? If yes, I can recommend it, a real "delice".



It may have changed its name? https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...xd6888701b73cda0e!8m2!3d50.846653!4d-1.793444


----------



## Aquatone (Aug 5, 2017)

Had my first and last kidney pie at the Cross Keys Pub in Wimborne. While I was in Holt, I took a run every morning on the Holt Heath. I really enjoyed seeing Corfe Castle. Dorset is lovely. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fiestared (Aug 5, 2017)

kr236rk said:


> It may have changed its name? https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...xd6888701b73cda0e!8m2!3d50.846653!4d-1.793444


Hello,
This "Chez Fred" https://www.tripadvisor.fr/Restaura...ews-Chez_Fred-Bournemouth_Dorset_England.html, one of the best "Fish and Chips in Dorset, so delicious...


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 5, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hello,
> This "Chez Fred" https://www.tripadvisor.fr/Restaura...ews-Chez_Fred-Bournemouth_Dorset_England.html, one of the best "Fish and Chips in Dorset, so delicious...



Deepest Bournemouth - haven't got that far yet, but I'll know where to find a nice chippy when I do!


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 5, 2017)

There's a Whataburger on my corner.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 5, 2017)

There's nothing here - a fish'n'chip lorry shop with a drop-down side once a week, it's far too early for my dinner though. There's a proper shop in Fordingbridge and the Chinese is excellent. The Indian is brilliant too. Trouble is, I'm so busy with music and the garden (at this time of year) I hardly ever have time to go out and get take-aways :( Never mind though, eh?  https://www.google.co.uk/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x4873940fdf2a9435:0x3ef5378c8d5efed7!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttp://www.localdatasearch.com/fordingbridge/other/fish_chip_shops/philpotts_fish_chips-12361087!5sfordingbridge+fish+and+chips+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e1!2shttp://google.localdataimages.com/800_WM/2277/22775608.jpg&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiQiLP71MHVAhUFBsAKHbjmBsUQoioIfjAK


----------



## fiestared (Aug 6, 2017)

kr236rk said:


> There's nothing here - a fish'n'chip lorry shop with a drop-down side once a week, it's far too early for my dinner though. There's a proper shop in Fordingbridge and the Chinese is excellent. The Indian is brilliant too. Trouble is, I'm so busy with music and the garden (at this time of year) I hardly ever have time to go out and get take-aways :( Never mind though, eh?  https://www.google.co.uk/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x4873940fdf2a9435:0x3ef5378c8d5efed7!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttp://www.localdatasearch.com/fordingbridge/other/fish_chip_shops/philpotts_fish_chips-12361087!5sfordingbridge+fish+and+chips+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e1!2shttp://google.localdataimages.com/800_WM/2277/22775608.jpg&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiQiLP71MHVAhUFBsAKHbjmBsUQoioIfjAK


_Trouble is, I'm so busy with music and the garden (at this time of year) _Me too, I share my time between "courgettes, tomatoes, leeks, potatoes etc..." and Music, this forum will become a "gardener and restaurant one"


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 6, 2017)

fiestared said:


> _Trouble is, I'm so busy with music and the garden (at this time of year) _Me too, I share my time between "courgettes, tomatoes, leeks, potatoes etc..." and Music, this forum will become a "gardener and restaurant one"




https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/67348-let-us-cultivate-our-garden


----------

